
Google search results have more human help than you think, report finds - furcyd
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/11/google-search-results-have-more-human-help-than-you-think-report-finds/
======
JohnFen
I wonder if this is why the quality of Google search results has fallen so
far? I've been blaming it on AI and personalization, but perhaps I was being
too naive.

------
zepto
Clearly not objective algorithmic results as once claimed to Congress.

